
Cutaneous Manifestations of Covid‐19 - Kaibeezy
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/bjd.19163
======
Kaibeezy
_erythema with vesicles_ aka “Covid-toe”

See also _Five skin conditions linked to coronavirus identified by
dermatologists_ , Independent,
[https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/skin-conditions-
de...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/skin-conditions-
dermatologists-covid-19-a9492331.html)

